# SB 13" Lathe Question



## MikeH (Apr 11, 2013)

Would someone please post a few pictures of the carriage clamp for a SB 13" lathe? 
Mine is missing. I want to make a replacement for it; but I have no idea what it looks like. 
Thanks.


----------



## HSS (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, whats up with that. Mine is missing too.I've every intention of making one, just haven't had time. Hope someone jumps in with some kind of drawing. Good luck on that, Mike

Patrick


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 11, 2013)

My 11" is missing mine as well...


----------



## FastPauly (Apr 13, 2013)

This thread prompted me to take some pics of the carriage clamp on my 13" SB lathe.....and look what I found, a broken one.:angry:   I have to wonder if SB didn't have a little engineering boo-boo on the placement of the carriage lock.  The casting appears to have been ground out on one side to allow it to fit in place.   Was this detrimental to the strength of the casting and cause for them to break and the reason why a lot of them are missing?  Now I know why mine doesn't seem to clamp so good....you really have to reef on it to lock the carriage.

Anyway.....this is what they kind of look like.....hope this helps....


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 13, 2013)

Went out and took mine out for you, I'll try and get some measurements tomorrow. Mine is a 1953 and I had a 49 and it was good also.

I had a spare one and I put it on ebay starting at .99 got 23.00 for it. Keep a eye on ebay they come up now and then.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmmmm, I'll have to take a closer look at mine while it's still apart


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 14, 2013)

The one in my 10L is in good shape, I never knew so many where missing or damaged.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, both of you for the pictures. 
Perhaps I should make a few extras while I am at it. :whistle:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 14, 2013)

Mines 95 years old and still in tact


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 14, 2013)

Mike I'll get the measurements tomorrow just didn't have time today.

Paul


----------



## MikeH (Apr 17, 2013)

THanks, Paul.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 17, 2013)

FastPauly said:


> This thread prompted me to take some pics of the carriage clamp on my 13" SB lathe.....and look what I found, a broken one.:angry: I have to wonder if SB didn't have a little engineering boo-boo on the placement of the carriage lock. The casting appears to have been ground out on one side to allow it to fit in place. Was this detrimental to the strength of the casting and cause for them to break and the reason why a lot of them are missing? Now I know why mine doesn't seem to clamp so good....you really have to reef on it to lock the carriage.
> 
> Anyway.....this is what they kind of look like.....hope this helps....
> 
> ...



One would think SB would have used forged steel instead of using a cast iron. I agree poor design.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 17, 2013)

Exactly my thinking Bill- I'm surprised to see cast iron instead of steel for a small part that would be stressed in that way.


Bernie


----------



## onecut jimmy (Apr 28, 2013)

I have 2 copies of a book Titled "REPLACEMENT PARTS
"
FOR SOUTH BEND LATHES
Itlist 9",11",13",14 1/2", 15", 16"and16-24 inch swing lathes.
then its by types and series
Ialso have a drawing titled
"INSTRUCTIONS FOR FITTING HALF NUTS TO LATHE", OILING HALF NUT

BY SOUTH BEND LATHE COMPANY

If you can find your part letter on this picture.
I will find it and post a pictuyre of it.

Some day I'm going to try to sell them. Meantime I will try to scan them and put them on HM . I f you have any questions about the parts pictures  PM me and I will try to find them for you.and post them.


----------



## LW Hiway (May 5, 2013)

> Would someone please post a few pictures of the carriage clamp for a SB 13" lathe?
> Mine is missing. I want to make a replacement for it; but I have no idea what it looks like.
> Thanks.​


As I've just yesterday finished bolting down and trueing my 13" SB, I happened to look at the bolt and it's lock nut, picked up the bolt and noticed that it was broken off about 2" below the tables surface. Guess I'll need a carriage lock as well. But it does not detract from what I have. This too shall pass. lol


----------



## GK1918 (May 5, 2013)

Ooo,  My shaper is already saying KaChing.   Someone post the dimensions and I will bang out a few,
also need thread sizing.  Pretty sure the 13 lock is a little larger than my 9A's.  sam


----------



## MikeH (May 7, 2013)

Old Iron (Paul) very kindly posted the dimensions in this thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/15044-13-quot-South-Bend-Carriage-Lock
Thanks Paul.


----------



## FastPauly (Feb 13, 2015)

MikeH said:


> Old Iron (Paul) very kindly posted the dimensions in this thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/15044-13-quot-South-Bend-Carriage-Lock
> Thanks Paul.



I know this post is a bit aged (as I am) but I finally got around to making a "replacement" carriage lock for my 13" lathe.  It seems to work just fine....locks her up tight.   Milled it out of a hunk of steel stock that had no better thing to be in its life.  I can send the pdf.doc to anyone interested in a clearer view of the dimensions.

Fastpauly


----------



## LW Hiway (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for replying on this FP. Much appreciated. I've "started a conversation" with you giving you my email address for the pdf.

If too much trouble, I'm sure I'll do just fine with the pic as supplied as it is complete dimensionally.

Thanks
LW


----------

